# looking for southern illinois lease



## funboy30189 (Nov 30, 2007)

Hey guys any info about possible leases in south illinois  for 2008 would be great. I have about 5-7 hunters possibly interested. LET ME KNOW OF ANYTHING , I'M NOT AFRAID TO CALL AND ASK ANYONE

Thanks
Jason


----------



## KYBobwhite (Nov 30, 2007)

*That's where I hunt and.......*

unfortunately it's been saturated with out of state hunters. Worst thing to happen to our area ever. If we didn't own ground there we'd be out of luck.


----------



## jimmystriton (Dec 1, 2007)

fun. I may be able to help you out...depends on your crew. We only hunt trophys there and take a few does. I may have a farm that will hold you guys. Not 100 for sure yet. I hunt up there in southern IL. We like to keep it to at least 120" on most places....I will keep you in mind if I pick up another farm.....PM me anad let me know what you are looking for instead of here on an open forum.....dont want anyone that will shoot the litl ones


----------



## funboy30189 (Dec 2, 2007)

KYBobwhite said:


> unfortunately it's been saturated with out of state hunters. Worst thing to happen to our area ever. If we didn't own ground there we'd be out of luck.




It's the same no what state you hunt. Look on the bright side, your land is worth more now


----------



## KYBobwhite (Dec 2, 2007)

*No it's really not the same in all other states....*

I guess what really ticks me off is the fact that every inch of ground in the south is now leased up and now it looks like this trend is moving up here. I used to live in GA. There was nowhere to hunt but WMA's if you weren't in a hunting club. Listen I grew up in Southern IL. I had literally thousands of acres that I could hunt on. I primarily bird hunt and you need lots of acres to hunt. Guess what? Places I've hunted my whole life are off limits now because all of the ground is leased out to outfitters and out of state deer hunters. You people pay literally thousands of dollars just to kill a deer. "A single deer",that's insane! Are you telling me there are no deer where your from? You people have made hunting a rich man's sport in the south and now your spreading this crap up here. Like I said, thank God I have a farm to hunt on or I would be out of luck. My ground is near a little town with a population of 300. Last year in the town's only grocery store there were hunters from 8 different states. I feel sorry for the locals who have to take the left overs because they don't have their own ground.


----------



## WAR EAGLE (Dec 3, 2007)

KYBobwhite said:


> I guess what really ticks me off is the fact that every inch of ground in the south is now leased up and now it looks like this trend is moving up here. I used to live in GA. There was nowhere to hunt but WMA's if you weren't in a hunting club. Listen I grew up in Southern IL. I had literally thousands of acres that I could hunt on. I primarily bird hunt and you need lots of acres to hunt. Guess what? Places I've hunted my whole life are off limits now because all of the ground is leased out to outfitters and out of state deer hunters. You people pay literally thousands of dollars just to kill a deer. "A single deer",that's insane! Are you telling me there are no deer where your from? You people have made hunting a rich man's sport in the south and now your spreading this crap up here. Like I said, thank God I have a farm to hunt on or I would be out of luck. My ground is near a little town with a population of 300. Last year in the town's only grocery store there were hunters from 8 different states. I feel sorry for the locals who have to take the left overs because they don't have their own ground.





Chill Pill Maybe?


----------



## The Bell Man (Dec 3, 2007)

KYbobwhite, It sounds like to me that your "locals" are to blame trying to capitalize on out of state hunters by charging ridiculous prices to hunt on their land, If they didn't want the out of state hunters hunting their land they would lease to someone local in my opinion.


----------



## WAR EAGLE (Dec 3, 2007)

bellman said:


> KYbobwhite, It sounds like to me that your "locals" are to blame trying to capitalize on out of state hunters by charging ridiculous prices to hunt on their land, If they didn't want the out of state hunters hunting their land they would lease to someone local in my opinion.




100% Agree with you Bellman!


----------



## KYBobwhite (Dec 3, 2007)

*You aren't getting my point*

Leasing up land didn't exist until word got out that we had decent deer. Then everyone flocked in because of these stupid outfitter shows. They give the farmer peanuts to least their land and make money hand over fist from all of the hunters that swarm in. The older land owners would not have leased to these clubs because they wouldn't have kicked all of their friends and neighbors off their land. Now the kids have gotten their hands on the land and the rest is history. As I said earlier, the south is in the condition that it is regarding huntable land because of all of these hunting clubs. Now ya'll don't have anywhere to hunt so your coming up and running all of the local hunters off.


----------



## braintree (Dec 3, 2007)

you people huh,,,,,i think we get youre point


----------



## funboy30189 (Dec 3, 2007)

You use to ride a horse to work now its a car. things are not the way they use to be 15 years ago.Its not that i dont have land to hunt on here. I have land leased in missouri, illinois and kentucky as well. Whats wrong with hunting in other states?  I help you pay for places to hunt in your state for you when i buy a license. and put money into your pockets when i stay at hotels and buy food from restaurants. we only help the economy. as far as  no land to hunt well  dont put all the blame on non residents alot of local guys would give the landowner more to let them hunt it as well. And land being leased is everywhere not just a southern thing. yes it is getting harder to find cheap places to hunt but they are out there just have to work a little to find them.


----------



## WAR EAGLE (Dec 3, 2007)

KYBobwhite said:


> Leasing up land didn't exist until word got out that we had decent deer.
> 
> 
> I would say Monsters not "Decent", I love a free market...Its all about supply and demand.
> ...


----------



## KYBobwhite (Dec 3, 2007)

*Can't beat'em, guess I'll have to join'em...NOT!*

I guess I'm missing the days when you could hunt everywhere and hardly ever see another soul. Those day's are gone. I can't blame you for taking advantage of an opportunity. I bird hunt in KS but only on walk in areas or wma's. Can't say that I wouldn't hunt on private land if I had the chance. It would be very hard to pay someone to hunt when I have had it so good for so long. Please accept my apologies for sounding off. At least you're southern boys the rest of the yahoo's are from MI, OH, PA, etc. They really tick me off. You boys are a little nuts for going this crazy over field goats. I wouldn't trade the whole deer season for one day of bird hunting but hey that's just me. Good luck hunting but don't let me catch you shooting my deer. Oh, by the way I got a 12 pointer this year.


----------



## satchmo (Dec 3, 2007)

I might be taking a  lease in Calhoun county Ill. next season if you want to keep in touch. It's mine if I want it ,but it is dear. I'll have to have some people in line to take on another mid-west lease.


----------



## WAR EAGLE (Dec 4, 2007)

No Problem KYBobwhite,

Just so happpens I just got in on a southern IL lease for next year so your comments of not welcoming us newbies to the area hit a nerve.  Thanks for the apology and We will be sure to be as respectful of the locals and game their in your home state as we would expect someone coming to ours.  Great Job on the 12 Pointer!!


----------



## funboy30189 (Dec 4, 2007)

good job on the buck KY, any pics? Its all good.


----------



## funboy30189 (Jan 5, 2008)

still looking for land or maybe join with someone else. im always looking


----------



## Plug (Jan 13, 2008)

Illinois Ohio Valley Trophy Hunts has some pretty good prices on semi-guided hunts in Southern  IL, has land all over the Ohio River web page is trophy deer hunt


----------



## multidigits (Jan 13, 2008)

I've got several nice tracts available......most of them are $15 an acre. We can also do a short term lease if your not looking for the whole year.

conelydt@bbtel.com


----------



## funboy30189 (Jan 28, 2008)

still looking


----------



## jjdbuck (Feb 3, 2008)

im looking to i hope everyone is noy like ky


----------

